# Who uses Marvel Mystery Oil?



## 243Savage (Feb 22, 2010)

Never used the stuff before but have a friend that swears by it.  I began to notice a slight tick in my jeep engine, which from what I've read is common as they get miles on them.  Anyway, he suggested I use a quart of Marvel at my next oil change.  I did that about two weeks ago and the engine seems to run a lot quieter now.  The guy at O'Reillys suggested I use it in the fuel as well.  I've always run seafoam through it and it runs fine though.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Never used the stuff before but have a friend that swears by it.  I began to notice a slight tick in my jeep engine, which from what I've read is common as they get miles on them.  Anyway, he suggested I use a quart of Marvel at my next oil change.  I did that about two weeks ago and the engine seems to run a lot quieter now.  The guy at O'Reillys suggested I use it in the fuel as well.  I've always run seafoam through it and it runs fine though.


Ran some through the gas tank and added to the oil of the Expedition. Sure helped it a bunch. Ran better, quieter. Works real good to break loose seized up motors too


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never been a believer of magic in a bottle, but I can tell a difference in how it's running with this stuff.  I'll see how it does long term as one concern I had was how much it may have thinned out the oil.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 22, 2010)

243Savage said:


> I've never been a believer of magic in a bottle, but I can tell a difference in how it's running with this stuff.  I'll see how it does long term as one concern I had was how much it may have thinned out the oil.



Na's used this stuff a bit...I'll get him to put in his $.02 for ya


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 23, 2010)

I would stick with seafoam in the fuel. Heck you can add seafoam to your oil too!


----------



## bigt61 (Feb 23, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I would stick with seafoam in the fuel. Heck you can add seafoam to your oil too!



I second the SeaFoam.  It has been around the longest, and is the most natural.


----------



## wandering cowboy (Feb 23, 2010)

seafoam or marvels either way works as a treatment in my experience and opinion. but for breaking lightly siezed rings loose or air guns etc the marvels excels over the seafoam.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2010)

Marvel's Mystery Oil...if I remember correctly it was made close by where I used to live in Port Chester NY.   Great stuff...get a quart in your engine oil and some in your gas and that engine will run like a singer sewing machine for years and years.   I've used that for years before I ever heard of SeaFoam.   Not knocking SeaFoam, that's some pretty good stuff also, but I trust MM oil more.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 23, 2010)

Great stuff, I use for all kinds of stuff. Have a old ranger that is workin on 400k because of it. It works on diesel and gas engins. Add it crank case and fuel. I try to use it at least every 15k. You can't beat the price either.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Feb 23, 2010)

Marvel Mystery Oil was developed back in the 20's after WW 1 as a fuel additive to clean clogged jets and ports in early carburetors.

It'll clean the intake system and upper end to factory new conditions. Old school mechanics swear by it. It does work. I've been running it in my small engines and use it as a fuel additive in my cars and trucks for years. 

It'll keep a carb from gumming up during winter storage on lawn mowers.

As an oil additive it breaks down carbon deposits and sludge build up that blocks oil from completely lubricating bearings and such. 

If you've never ran MM in your oil, change your oil, or at least the filter after about a 1000 miles or so the first time. The gunk it will break loose could clog the filter and/or oil ports in the engine.

You'll notice the oil will be twice as black when you drain the pan.


----------



## cch0830 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just heard about MMO in another thread and a guy that posted in there said he uses it in his gas and oil and he has a Ranger with about 380k. I think I'll be trying this out very soon on my 100k mile Ranger. I do like Sea Foam and had good experience with it. Right now I just supplement one of the quarts of Valvoline High Mileage with a quart of Lucas Synthetic.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 23, 2010)

It's merely just a detergent mixed with oil. It does work well. It will clean out hydraulic lifters.....and ultimately make them work quieter because they aren't sticking anymore. MMO will also give additional lubrication to valves when added to your fuel.....and will also help clean your injectors. I've always heard pretty good stuff about it.

Another VERY good product (nearly identical to MMO) is Wynn's Tune-Up concentrate. It's hard to find now days. I used to sell/use this stuff and it worked well for my intentions.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 23, 2010)

I have used it for years, add it to my vehicles gas tanks, lawn mower gas tanks and both my boats gas tanks . Never had any problems with the carbs gumming up on any of my equipment over the years I have been using it !

Good stuff IMO !


----------



## cj5 buggy (Feb 23, 2010)

yep... use it. for diesels i like sea foam.


----------



## bob wade (Feb 24, 2010)

have used Marvel Mystery oil to spray my outboard motor when I use it in salt water.  An outboard mechanic told me it was better than any other product to stop rusting.


----------



## LYNN (Feb 24, 2010)

*I was flying out in the mountains in a Super Cub*

the newly rebuilt one was not developing enough power to take off. We went on in on an older plane. Pilot called the mechanic and he said just add some MMO. Pilot picked me up a week later with the first plane and I asked what he did and he told me about the MMO. I suppose Alaskans have to try anything that will work, but the oil stopped the valves from sticking and we got off even with the tail being hand held (torn off on a rock while landing on bravel bar).
 Took of good with us and a good Dall sheep on board, but I was, lets say "concerned" that they might stick again during take off. That would have been bad.
 Thanks be to good ole Marvel Mystery Oil.


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 2, 2010)

have used it for years. Good stuff. will clean and quiet noisey lifters, cleans and polishes moving metal surfaces. Sea Foam is good stuff too!


----------



## carver (Mar 28, 2010)

I use mm in my 1965 IH tractor, keeps rings from leaking!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 29, 2010)

I used it when I had an airboat.  Airboaters swear by this stuff.  I have some left and I am going to mix it for my outboard next.


----------

